

Redefining Digital Imaging. Is it a hardware issue, a software issue or both? - AllahJesus

Nowadays with digital photography and imaging consumers and manufacturers are in a mega-pixel craze. The next best thing always has more resolution crammed into the same space for a higher quality image. And then the bells and whistles kick in with the ability to record audio/video, lcd touch screens, a flash, zoom capability and the works. However, in most senses, the technology is the same. It's light that gets captured as a certain color within a certain position in the view of the lens, which then gets converted to a pixel of an image that gets converted into some sort of raster technology like the JPEG.<p>But what if I wanted to say, "locate the red VW Jetta"? The camera has no understanding of what that is. The camera doesn't know Johnathan from Natalia, even though we do. I think we're moving into a time where the consumer will want that. Just as they are able voice activate their Ford Fusion and tell it what song to play, or to check their Facebook page, I don't think that wanting the camera to be able to distinguish one object from another and then appropriately capture it is far behind.<p>How do we do that? How do we develop an imaging system that works similar to the human brain in a way such that it can distinguish the difference between two people after being given the definition of them? Or between two cars, or even just two colors to start. I say "photograph the blue ball" and it focuses heavily on that in the image and puts the red ball out of focus.<p>Is that a hardware issue? Do we have to develop an entirely new way of capturing images that isn't based on pixels and raster technology? Is it just a software issue and we need to develop better software to reach that type of interaction with our imaging equipment?<p>The best example I can think of visually is Iron Man 2 -- the inside interface within the suit helmet. I know it's all CGI, but the way the software was able to scan the screen and distinguish people from objects, weapons from non-weapons, and threats from non threats is the type of ability I'm speaking of.<p>I'm just sort of thinking out lout here...<p>Any thoughts?
======
AllahJesus
___thinking out loud_ __

